
Banks scramble to fix old systems as IT 'cowboys' ride into sunset - miraj
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN17C0D8
======
greenyoda
_" Experienced COBOL programmers can earn more than $100 an hour when they get
called in to patch up glitches, rewrite coding manuals or make new systems
work with old."_

If they're only getting $100/hour as a consulting rate, they aren't really in
such high demand - that's roughly what an experienced software developer can
make as an employee (assuming they work 40 hour weeks).

------
beezle
In a time long ago, a place far away, I did some COBOL. Wasn't even on IBM.
Fortran too. But it might take more than a time machine to make me COBOL
Cowboy.

